# replacement flash???



## earthmanbuck (Aug 15, 2011)

I just got a Minolta Hi-Matic AF for $12 and everything seems to be working fine...except for the flash. Is it possible to replace the flash in one of these puppies, or am I doomed to a lifetime of non-flash useage? Not that it's a huge deal if it can't be replaced, I'm just sorta wondering.


----------



## compur (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really practical to attempt a repair and, in fact there is some danger in trying it.  Believe it or not the voltage in those little flash units can cause serious injury or worse. You can try cleaning out the battery chamber contacts to see if that helps or just find another camera that is fully working.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't attempt the repair myself, electronics scare me. I'm just wondering if it can be done. I've searched phrases like "replacement flash for hi-matic" and nothing comes up, but I figure it must be doable, right?

In regards to battery contacts, what's the best way to clean them? There were some batteries in there when I got the thing, and they had the white crust on one end. I just gave the inside a quick Q-tip wipe before I put new ones in and the other functions seem to work, but maybe the flash would kick in with a more through cleaning. Any tips?


----------



## compur (Aug 16, 2011)

If there was a white crust on the battery then there was battery leakage which can easily mess up the connection.  That may well be the problem. Clean it out with vinegar and use something abrasive (wire brush, etc) to brighten up the contacts.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 7, 2011)

So that's why at least one ebay camera smelled like vinegar. 
Digging up this thread I have green on places like around the hot shoe and flash sockets on at least one camera.

 I am more curious how the flash unit is triggered.  I would think it is a mechanical switch inside the camera that triggers the flash unit?


----------

